# Power cordz-- Worth it?



## Mdeth1313

anyone out there either using power cordz or has used them at some point? 
1)Any good- worth the weight savings? 
2) what's the deal w/ the shoulderbolt clasps? 
2a) are they the only way to clamp the cables? 
3) will the campy der. cables work w/ shimano? 
4) overall, are they worth the time and hassle for performance and weight savings?

any info is appreciated!
thanks,
Eric


----------



## alienator

Mdeth1313 said:


> anyone out there either using power cordz or has used them at some point?
> 1)Any good- worth the weight savings?
> 2) what's the deal w/ the shoulderbolt clasps?
> 2a) are they the only way to clamp the cables?
> 3) will the campy der. cables work w/ shimano?
> 4) overall, are they worth the time and hassle for performance and weight savings?
> 
> any info is appreciated!
> thanks,
> Eric


1. Depends on how you define "worth." I replaced Campy cables w/ Powercordz. Did it to see what they're all about. So far, aside from the weight difference, I can't tell a difference between the Powercordz and the Campy cables. FWIW, I run them as shift and brake cables.

2. What do you mean, "What's the deal...?" I use the regular cable clamp setup on my ZG brakes. Powercordz is starting to offer a special clasp, but as yet, it's not available in Campy thread pitch/size. 

2a. You can clamp them w/ regular cable clamp bolts, but you'll be limited in the number of times you can clamp and unclamp them.

3. My Powercordz run inside of Shimano housings on my otherwise Campy drivetrain.

4. See #1. I don't regret buying them. Next time, I may try Jagwire Racer cables.


----------



## Mdeth1313

*hmmmm...*

seems as if the only difference is the weight then. you mentioned jagwire racer cables- is there a weight difference there or just to try something new?

thanks for the info


----------



## DIRT BOY

Did you bore out your egro levers to fit the brake cables?
I did not think it was worth t to do that. I will wait for the Campy version.


----------



## DIRT BOY

They seem fine. I am using the shifter cables on my Chorus levers. The housing sucks IMO. Very hard to cut and does not come clean.

I don't like that once you bolt them down and un-bolt them, the cable becomes frayed.

I am trying them to see if they are worth it. Regular SS cables were I ride tend to get corroded from the salt air even with lubing so PC have a big advanatge there.

So far 7 out of 10 Stars for me overall.


----------



## alienator

Mdeth1313 said:


> seems as if the only difference is the weight then. you mentioned jagwire racer cables- is there a weight difference there or just to try something new?
> 
> thanks for the info


I think--and my memory might be off--that the Jagwire Racer cables are a bit lighter than Shimano or Campy cables/housings. As far as just trying it to try something new...well, maybe. I don't buy into the OEM is better mantra without having evidence in hand. If a try some cables and for whatever reason they don't work out, it's not like I'm out a lot of money.


----------



## alienator

DIRT BOY said:


> Did you bore out your egro levers to fit the brake cables?
> I did not think it was worth t to do that. I will wait for the Campy version.


As far as I know, Woz only had to reduce the size of the cable end a bit, but I could be wrong. In any case, the function is just what it should be, and nothing has been sacrificed on the Campy side in terms of durability.


----------



## Juanmoretime

Mdeth1313 said:


> anyone out there either using power cordz or has used them at some point?
> 1)Any good- worth the weight savings?
> 2) what's the deal w/ the shoulderbolt clasps?
> 2a) are they the only way to clamp the cables?
> 3) will the campy der. cables work w/ shimano?
> 4) overall, are they worth the time and hassle for performance and weight savings?
> 
> any info is appreciated!
> thanks,
> Eric


I'm using the shift only, like Dirtboy I'm waiting for the correct Campy brake cable to come out.

Lighter? Yes.

Work better? No.

Work just as well as the Campy shift cabes? A BIG YES!

Worth it? To me yes.

I just clamped them on as I do any cable with the exception of wrapping the cable 180 degrees around the cinch bolt and torqued to 60 inch pounds.


----------



## StillRiding

Mdeth1313 said:


> anyone out there either using power cordz or has used them at some point?
> 1)Any good- worth the weight savings?
> 2) what's the deal w/ the shoulderbolt clasps?
> 2a) are they the only way to clamp the cables?
> 3) will the campy der. cables work w/ shimano?
> 4) overall, are they worth the time and hassle for performance and weight savings?
> 
> any info is appreciated!
> thanks,
> Eric


Tried to use them with my new SRAM Force installation.

1. May save weight, but they don't work with the derailleurs. There's too much friction, the cable diameter is a tight fit at the shifter and the cover frays off at the clamping bolt plus they don't clamp for $hi+. 

2. After my negative experience with derailleurs I elected not to use them for the brakes. Without a specific clamp bolt designed for the cables, I wouldn't even consider it. I can see them fraying and breaking or letting loose at just the wrong time.

3. The cable ends are the only difference, but the cable diameter is LARGE for derailleurs. I'd guess you'd have the same friction problem I had with SRAM with both Campy and Shimano.

4. Over all, they're not worth it, even at 1/3 the price. The cables are just too fragile, clamping tight enough to hold easily damages the cables, there's too much friction for good shifts or well modulated braking, the cable housings Power Cordz provides are trick, but don't fit the end pieces without great hassle. 

All in all, I'm very disappointed with Power Cordz. NOT RECOMMENDED


----------



## Mdeth1313

StillRiding said:


> Tried to use them with my new SRAM Force installation.
> 
> 1. May save weight, but they don't work with the derailleurs. There's too much friction, the cable diameter is a tight fit at the shifter and the cover frays off at the clamping bolt plus they don't clamp for $hi+.
> 
> 2. After my negative experience with derailleurs I elected not to use them for the brakes. Without a specific clamp bolt designed for the cables, I wouldn't even consider it. I can see them fraying and breaking or letting loose at just the wrong time.
> 
> 3. The cable ends are the only difference, but the cable diameter is LARGE for derailleurs. I'd guess you'd have the same friction problem I had with SRAM with both Campy and Shimano.
> 
> 4. Over all, they're not worth it, even at 1/3 the price. The cables are just too fragile, clamping tight enough to hold easily damages the cables, there's too much friction for good shifts or well modulated braking, the cable housings Power Cordz provides are trick, but don't fit the end pieces without great hassle.
> 
> All in all, I'm very disappointed with Power Cordz. NOT RECOMMENDED



Wow, I didnt think I'd see this thread again-- BUT- since that time I had used them w/ shimano d/a-- not bad. I switched to SRAM and ended up as a tester for IODupont and they do, in fact, work w/ sram--
You need to lube the cables before trying to thread them thru the shifter. It takes some patience and work, but they do get thru-- as for the clamping, if you follow the directions about how to wrap the cord around the bolt (180 degrees), it does work, they do clamp for ****- I'm running the brake and shifter cordz w/ nokon housing, no issues whatsoever w/ shifting or braking. As a matter of fact, using the nokons/PC combo has helped tremendously keeping my zero gravity brakes from being pushed off center.

I'd recommend them, but only if you're pretty good w/ cables already-- I wouldnt try to make too many adjustments by unclamping and pulling the cable tighter and reclamping


----------



## StillRiding

Mdeth - Since you ended up as a "tester" for IODupont, one might conclude that your opinions on Power Cords are a tad biased. OTOH, some people seem to make them work, so your observations may be valid. All I can report is my own personal experience.

As far as clamping goes, I followed the instructions precisely and wrapped 180 degrees. When the clamping bolt was screwed down tightly enough to hold, the plastic covering on the Power Cordz was completely destroyed, exposing the raw fibers. Worse yet, in another instance, the simple act of forcing a cable housing end onto the cable housing resulted in damage to the protective plastic coating on the cable just from the flexing of the cable. I think the cables are too fragile.

I wrapped and knotted the cable in an attempt to salvage my $65 investment, but once I got the cable to hold in the clamp, I discovered that the friction was so high that my rear derailleur could only be made to shift through about three of the middle gears. My bars are FSA K-Wings, which use internal routing of the cables, and may cause more friction than average, but on the other hand, I've had no trouble with standard cables and cable housing. I did lube the cables, but should that really be necessary?

I'm not totally inexperienced at bike maintenance. I've built over two dozen of my own bikes from scratch, including my current ride, and over the years I've maintained scores if not hundreds of race bikes of my own and for friends and team mates. I just can't give Power Cords a thumbs up.

I have an unused Power Cordz brake cable and housing set. Do you think you could arrange to get me a refund?


----------



## Mdeth1313

I have no affiliation w/ powercordz, other than they sent me a set to test out. Everything else I've had to purchase on my own. It is possible that your shifters have different tolerances than mine- if you know anything about the exploding sram rear derailleurs, there was a tolerance issue there (w/ dire consequences)-- in any case, as far as a refund, your best bet is to go to their website and then email- they are very good about customer satisfaction-- I'd contact them and see what they have to say. If they dont take them back, PM me and I might be interested in them.


----------



## homebrew

One small benifit is they streach very little. Less adjustment needed after your first setup.


----------



## km53jinx

*power cordz*



Mdeth1313 said:


> anyone out there either using power cordz or has used them at some point?
> 1)Any good- worth the weight savings?
> 2) what's the deal w/ the shoulderbolt clasps?
> 2a) are they the only way to clamp the cables?
> 3) will the campy der. cables work w/ shimano?
> 4) overall, are they worth the time and hassle for performance and weight savings?
> 
> any info is appreciated!
> thanks,
> Eric


I have Power Cordz on a Trek Project One with Campy Record group. Have had them on approx a year. Not a lot of miles, but what I have ridden have been flawless performance on the shifter and braking cables. I got rid of near half pound of weight by tossing the steel cables and putting on the Power Cordz. Zero maintenance now. I think it was worth the change.


----------



## Cheers!

I tried to install them and I was unsuccessful. I put some steel cables back into my nokons. 

I had originally ran nokons on my bike, so I went out and purchased the powercordz liner to work with nokon beads. Proceeded to install the powercordz into the nokon liners and encountered a lot of problems. 

1.) I could not get the powercordz to shift the rear derailleur correct. I could get a steel cable to shift the rear derailleur perfect. With the powercordz I can not get it to shift properly as it seemed to hang. If I'm at the 12T cog (12-23 dura-ace cassette) and shift up with the brake/shift lever the rear derailleur does not even move. If I use the rear derailuer's tension adjust screw I can trim out the powercordz and it will shift fine up the cassette. Then when I go back down the cassette all the way to the bottom it will hang on the 13T cog and won't shift back down to the 12T cog. I then go and trim the powercordz and it will shift down. But it won't shift back up at this trim setting until I give it enough tension. With steel cables it has zero problems. 

2.) If you run campy brakes or zero gravity brakes and use their supplied clasp bolt you have 1 shot of making the install. Because when you tie the cordz into a knot around the clasp it damages the plastic coating around the fiber and a couple more times of adjustments and the fibers themselves are cut. 

I had went over all the documentation and install guides and postings online. I'm a very competent mechanic and I struggled to get it to work. 

I felt I wasted 100 bucks. Yes the weight savings are big. But I didn't feel the product was very well developed. The outing plastic coating/casing is way to fragile. Personally I would not try them again knowing I would have to risk another 100 dollars to see if I could get them to work.


----------



## Mdeth1313

I think I read your post on another forum. I did go w/ the power cordz and I had no problems. I also ran them w/ nokons and the cordz liner-- again, no issues-- w/ my zero gravity brakes, I installed them using the zg hardware, just did the 180 bend around the bolt and again- no problems-- I just changed out the cordz because they've been on over a year-- I think they're great. Sorry your experience wasnt the same.


----------



## km53jinx

I got PowerCordz about a year ago. Have not had to adjust anything since. No stretch, etc.


----------



## Forrest Root

I went through the same process as Alienator, but I changed out my Powercordz for Jagwire Racer cables/housings. I found zero benefit to the Powercordz over their life. I did find their lifespan to be shorter than the other two. The "no-stretch" benefit of Powercordz was of no consequence, since it takes all of about 1 minute to adjust cables to null any stretch....and that happens, maybe, once.


----------

